# Jacket potatoes



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping someone knows the answer to this one

New kitchen, new ovens.

One of the ovens is a Neff combi microwave oven and I've been told that it's possible to get nice crispy outside soft inside jacket pots quickly using the microwave and normal heating element at the same time. Read the manual and can understand how to get the oven to do this, but don't know at what heat and how long to cook the potatoes. The choices of heat for the microwave when using it in combination is 90w, 180w, 360w,. Any ideas?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Is it definitely a wattage setting for the heat?

My last combi microwave has a button that said potato.

I now use a combination of made soft in the microwave then lobbed into the Airfryer to crisp up.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ah, the wattage IS for the microwave. I get it now.

Found this on Money Saving Expert:

I have a Neff combi and preheat my oven to 230 deg. (using the rapid heat button which means that it heats to the temperature quickly) . I then switch it off, put the jacket potatoes in and set it to 230 again but this time also add microwaves at 180 and do the potatoes for around 15 to 25 minutes depending on the size and how crispy I want them. I also do wedges this way but for a shorter time and with a smidgen of oil.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I had a google too and saw that one. It looks like that is for a different version of my oven where the heat from the element can be selected, as far as I can see mine doesn't do that, in fact it doesn't say what the temperature of the element part is only what the microwave can be set to. For example, Circo-roasting + 360 W, doesn't say anything about setting a temperature for the element, only for the microwave in the instructions. I'm beginning to wonder if it is a set temperature for element depending on what temp is set for the microwave. No idea how long to do the potatoes for.

I've spotted there are some programmes built in one of which is for jacket pots, but again it doesn't indicate whether it's just microwave of a combination of both heat types thereby cutting down on time spent cooking.

Looks like I'm going to have to try pressing some buttons and see what happens


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

That's usually the best way. On my old one, you chose the jacket function and told it how much the taters weighed and it did the rest.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Test over!
Buttons pressed and potatoes eaten.

I used the inbuilt programme and weighed the potatoes and set it off.

Potatoes came out very soft and well cooked inside but only slightly crispy on the outside, tasted really good though.

I was a bit worried that I ought to be turning the potatoes as there is no turntable, but it wouldn't pause the program and told me off for opening the door


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So a pretty good result!

Told you off for opening the door!!  I thought Neff were advanced, but that's something else!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

:Hilarious


----------

